# Which is best.--->Intel 915P or Intel 915G



## vps85 (Jan 16, 2005)

iam bit confused abt this variants

which is the best in terms of GAMING,and upgrading for the future and future proof


also intel has another variant Intel 915 GOM/POM and lots of models in the G variants.


so which is the best in these.................


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 17, 2005)

this is for 915p

Computer motherboards and desktop systems based on the Intel  915P Express chipset and the Intel  Pentium  4 Processor with HT Technology  deliver ultra-smooth system responsiveness with PCI Express  graphics cards, 800 MHz system bus, and dual-channel DDR2 and DDR memory, for bandwidth-intensive applications such as high definition audio and video.
	PCI Express  buses enable 3.5 times more bandwidth for I/O and graphics cards, as compared to PCI and AGP8X respectively.

	To support faster DDR2 and DDR memory, and the PCI Express cards, the Memory Controller Hub (MCH) features wider buses that support dual-channel DDR2 at 533 MHz, for up to 8.5 GB/s of peak memory bandwidth.

	To break through I/O bottlenecks a new bus delivers up to 2 GB/s bandwidth between the memory and I/O controllers, compared with 266 MB/s for previous Intel  Hub Architecture.

	Intel  High Definition Audio (Intel  HD Audio) features eight independent DMA audio engines that support multiple audio streams with audio codecs. This integrated audio solution rivals the performance of high-end sound cards.

	Faster storage performance comes with Intel  Matrix Storage Technology in the ICH6R or RW component, which also provides enhanced RAID technology so you can protect data while increasing performance on the same Serial ATA drives.


for more info see

```
*www.intel.com/design/chipsets/915P/
```


intel 915g

Motherboards and desktop computers based on the Intel  915G Express chipset, designed for the Intel  Pentium  4 processor supporting Hyper-Threading (HT) Technology  in the LGA775 package, deliver a decade's worth of innovation:

	PCI Express  buses can deliver over 3.5 times more bandwidth for I/O and graphics cards than PCI and AGP8X respectively 

	Graphics flexibility, with support for both the built-in Intel  Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 900, which supports widescreen LCD displays and accelerated DirectX 9 3D, plus support for PCI Express graphics cards.
	Flexible memory support for both dual channel DDR2 533 memory, which can deliver up to 8.5 GB/s bandwidth, and dual channel DDR memory allows for a range of memory configurations.

For smoother media recording, enjoying the benefits of Intel  High Definition Audio, multi-tasking with HT Technology, and dramatically increased performance with Serial ATA drives, the Intel 915G Express chipset brings compelling new capabilities to the desktop PC.


for more info see

```
*www.intel.com/design/chipsets/915g/
```


i would prefer 915g chipset becoz it supports wide screen lcd stuff
and i think both perform equally good in terms of graphics and audio


----------



## [poWer] (Jan 17, 2005)

Both are almost equal in terms of performance when u install a nice PCI-express GFX card eg 6600GT or X700. and certainly both do support DDR2. However only few mobo's  have this feature enabled in 915G as to cum in budget. ASUS has one mobo that has support for both DDR and DDR2 alongwith PCI-E architechture and tons of overclocking options with a nice onboard VGA.

But if u r in serious overclocking i wud say go 4 i925X eg ASUS P5AD2 Premium.   Keep this in mind "NO SLI HERE  " atleast till now. U can wait 4 nForce5


----------



## quad master (Jan 17, 2005)

If you want between 915p and 915g

i will tell you go for the 915g

Stock Intel Mobos are not for overclockers so if you are serious about
overclocking.
Go for *ASUS P5GDC-V Delux 915G based Mobo*

*Features*
Intel LGA775 Pentium 4 CPU
Dual Channel DDR & DDR2 max 4GB
Intel GMA 900 
PCI-X16 Slot if you wish to later add a PCI-X GPU
Onboard 7.1 Audio - Azalia Sound Chipset
SATA & PATA Both are supported

*ASUS AI Proactive Features *
AI NOS™ (Non-delay Overclocking System)
AI NET2 network diagnosis before entering OS
Stack Cool™ patented fanless cooling system 

*Overclocking Features *
AI NOS™ (Non-delay Overclocking System)
AI Overclocking (intelligent CPU frequency tuner)
CPU, Memory, and PCIe x16 voltage adjustable
SFS (Stepless Frequency Selection) from 100MHz up to 400MHz at 1MHz increment
Adjustable FSB/DDR ratio. Fixed PCI/PCIe frequencies.
ASUS AI Booster utility
ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall) 

*Other ASUS Special Features*
CrashFree BIOS 2
Q-Fan2
Multi-language BIOS
MyLogo 


Well i really liked this 915G from ASUS 
Contacts:- 022-56926013
Email:- info_india@asus.com.tw
Web:- www.asus.com.tw
Cost of this mobo approx Rs 12000 might have changed but this was the 
cost in November.

Well if you want more performance go for
Intel 925X
Still More Performance 
- Intel 925XE - Bus speed 1066 (dont know if this mobo is available in India)
- SLI Mobos allow 2 GPU's for awesome Graphics while playing Latest Games.

The 925 Series will cost you a bomb they are (i think) more than Rs 20K


----------



## [flAsh] (Jan 20, 2005)

Don't 4get Nforce5 ie SLI on Intel processors


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 20, 2005)

Seriously speaking though the AMD platform is much better in gaming than Intel.


----------

